# bikeathon



## fakel

I know there is no direct translation for this word but I need to find a suitable word or phrase, which expresses the act of getting together for an organised event and riding bikes. 

Мое предложение: 

организованное событие для велосипедистов. 

У кого-нибудь некоторые лушие предложения? Был бы очень благодарен. 

Факел


----------



## KSSLW

В русском языке существует термин слёт. Это организованное собрание людей объединённое профессией или интересами, например ролевые игры. Примеры: слёт системных администраторов.

В вашем случае я бы сказал слёт велосипедистов. Я проверил существование этого выражения с помощью Google. Оно используется именно так. Вы можете проверить любое словосочетание в интернете - если находите массовое использование такого, именно так как вы это написали в поисковой системе, значит выражение верно.


----------



## fakel

Спасибо большое! Тогда я наверно заменю слово "событие" с "слер"...свучит лучше! 

Факел


----------



## morzh

Веломарафон - direct translation.


----------



## Maroseika

First of all we should know what is this event about. If they just gather to discuss their bike problems, eat, drink, dance and sing, this is rather слет (though sounds a bit outdated). But if they just ride together from place A to the place B, this is велосипедная прогулка, веломарафон (100- 1000 км).
And I'm not sure how to call it of they do all this at once.


----------



## Sobakus

"Событие" isn't used for organised events, only for historical events and the like.


----------



## fakel

Well it's more of a 'get together' by green organisations to promote the advantages of cycling. Around 200 people participated and rode about 10km as far as I am aware. 

I presume then that велосипедная прогулка would be more suitable? 

Факел


----------



## KSSLW

Well, it's not easy to give a precise translation in one word for that kind of event. I'd propose for your case слёт "зелёных" велолюбителей. So, for me, bikeathon would be слёт велолюбителей.


----------



## morzh

OK. One has to understand that "-thon" in English, when events are named, is usually an allusion to "Marathon".
Meaning something either lengthy (like a telethon, or sometime simply telemarathon), or something that covers a significant distance.

So it is natural to observe it in Russian too.

Except that in Russian "марафон "usually is not shortened to just the ending and is used in whole.

So, "Bike-a-thon" (this is how it is often spelled, with the dashes), can be "вело-марафон", since the people are going to ride some distance, not just sitting around the bikes.


----------



## Saluton

I second веломарафон even if it wasn't a competition. Слёт is not associated in Russian with riding anything, it's a convent, conference, festival, but not a hike.


----------



## Koshky

KSSLW said:


> В русском языке существует термин слёт. Это организованное собрание людей объединённое профессией или интересами, например ролевые игры. Примеры: слёт системных администраторов.


 Здравствуйте! А у меня со словом "слёт" только всё несерьезные ассоциации  Только слет пионеров. И сейчас все глупые собрания у нас обзывают "слетом пионеров". Это слово было оч.популярно в советское время, а сейчас уже нет. Админы еще "слетаются", но только потому что это "по приколу".  Молодежь употребляет "ивенты", "сборища", "тусы"... Тут от стиля многое зависит и от аудитории, к которой обращаетесь. К тому же, это слово со значением летать. А велосипедисты не летают  Для них больше съезд подойдет, мне кажется


----------



## Maroseika

Saluton said:


> I second веломарафон even if it wasn't a competition. Слёт is not associated in Russian with riding anything, it's a convent, conference, festival, but not a hike.


And nevertheless it is used.


----------



## Sobakus

Koshky said:


> Для них больше съезд подойдет, мне кажется


  Ну вот, только вы про "пионеров" и "по приколу" закончили, и тут такое.


----------



## fuzzy logician

You may find the following webpage useful for modern usage as well: http://downsideup.org/news.php?iq=n_show&n_id=309

Each year the charity Downside Up organises a long-distance 3-day bicycle ride through Russia and into Moscow to raise money for children with Down's Syndrome. It also organises one-day events. The webpage suggests several relevant/related words, including:

- велопробег - for the 3-day ride
- велопокатушки - for the 1-day trips
- массовый заезд для велосипедистов - for the closing stage/entry to Red Square

IMHO in your position for casual/fun bike rides (the cycling equivalent of going for a hike), I'd be tempted to use велопокатушки. Having a quick look through Google, this also seems to be how it's used online by Russian-speakers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rusita preciosa

fuzzy logician said:


> - велопокатушки - for the 1-day trips


Huh??? It must be a joke.


----------



## Koshky

rusita preciosa said:


> Huh??? It must be a joke.


 I hope so!!! Эт страшно


----------



## Koshky

Sobakus said:


> Ну вот, только вы про "пионеров" и "по приколу" закончили, и тут такое.


 Я подумала и решила: пусть велосипедисты слетаются, разгоняются и парят!  Нормальное русское слово этот "слёт". Со своей историей употребления. Мое пионерское прошлое не должно ему мешать! Потому что если углубиться во все коннотации и ассоциации, то со съездом еще похуже будет


----------



## morzh

Велоконвенция.
Велоконференция.
Велосаммит.
Велофорум.

Ужос.


----------



## Sobakus

morzh said:


> Велоконвенция.
> Велоконференция.
> Велосаммит.
> Велофорум.
> 
> Ужос.


  "В рамках слёта ООН по экологическим вопросам прошли массовые велопокатушки, закончившиеся тусой в резиденции Пан Ги Муна"


----------



## morzh

Даля в студию!


----------



## Saluton

Sobakus said:


> "в резиденции Пан Ги Муна"


на хате


----------



## morzh

Saluton said:


> на хате



Ну, нет. У таких людей - это "на малине".


----------



## david672orford

Sobakus said:


> "Событие" isn't used for organised events, only for historical events and the like.



For organized events use мероприятие.


----------

